# Moonshot Fast/Slow Mod



## Travis (Mar 16, 2022)

Hi!!

Could be posible to mod the moonshot tremolo with an extra footswitch to changue speed to double or half?

Like fulltone supatrem

thanks!


----------



## Travis (Mar 17, 2022)

Maybe the switch changue the speed pot value or something?

Im not sure how  fulltone does


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Mar 17, 2022)

I haven’t looked at the schematic, but If there is a linear correlation between resistance and speed, then you could use a dual gang pot, use just one gang of the pot, and have the footswitch wired to put the other gang in parallel with the first one, thus halving the resistance of any pot setting (you’d also need to configure it to also put a resistor in parallel with the resistor setting the minimum resistance, assuming there is one)


----------



## Travis (Mar 17, 2022)

Maybe I can use two knobs and changue between both with 3pdt


----------



## manfesto (Mar 17, 2022)

Travis said:


> Maybe I can use two knobs and changue between both with 3pdt


I've done exactly that a few times, have a "Speed 1" and "Speed 2" knob, you technically only need a DPDT switch to do it and switch between lugs 2 and 3 of the potentiometers since lug 1 is unused. What I did was use a 3PDT and use the third switch with a dual-color LED so the customer could visually tell which speed was active.


----------



## manfesto (Mar 17, 2022)

(I'd also recommend using C100K pots for "Speed", I think the spread is easier to dial in)


----------



## Diynot (Mar 17, 2022)

Not sure if this is exactly what you are looking for, but I have done a similar mod to my trembling loon board. What I ended up doing, based on a mod on the Apollo trem from guitarpcb, is added another 10uf cap in parallel with C5 on the moonshot schem (which is what determines the speed range) effectively doubling  the capacitance and decreasing the speed. I attached this to an intelligent relay board so that I could do the whole momentary speed increase /decrease thing. Works great!

Edit: I have the cap wired in series so that halves the capacitance and thus doubles the speed


----------



## JamieJ (Mar 17, 2022)

Fuzz dog has a PCB for this. 








						Pot Swap
					

Now here's a handy little plateau of goodness. Simple utility board to switch between two different pots to control one setting on another circuit. Example: You want to have two different gain settings on your Overdrive. Instead of wiring the Gain pot to the OD circuit, you wire 2 Gain pots to...




					shop.pedalparts.co.uk


----------



## Robert (Mar 18, 2022)

I've used a dual pot for this before in another circuit.   Slow mode put the two gangs in series, Fast mode used one gang alone.

Quick and easy way to accomplish a sort of "double speed" switch with a single pot.


----------



## Travis (Mar 18, 2022)

Thank you all guys.

I Will use 2 knobs with one 3pdt and a led, It's like two tremolos in one.

Thanks!!


----------



## Travis (Apr 8, 2022)

Robert said:


> I've used a dual pot for this before in another circuit.   Slow mode put the two gangs in series, Fast mode used one gang alone.
> 
> Quick and easy way to accomplish a sort of "double speed" switch with a single pot.


Could you explain a little bit more how to do it?

I wanna try it too


----------

